# Adjusting ignition timing



## Poody (Jun 13, 2011)

I think i have a good enough understanding of how WMI works and how it benefits my cars performance, but if I install a stage II kit, how is the spray controlled? I heard that the water/meth doesn't do ANYTHING unless you adjust ignition timing. Does this mean I will have to have my car retuned after installing the kit, or is this something that the ecu will handle on its own?


Sorry if this is a nooby question


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

it cools intake charge, and allows your car to advance timing as needed. You can unlock power you were losing, for sure... but most of the gains do indeed come after a tune.


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

these cars lose alot of power when they get hot, and they are inconsistent in power delivery. With A water injection setup they are more consistent and lose less power due to intake temps. They pull less timing due to heat induced knock as well. If you have a high boost setup pulling several degrees of timing you will feel a bump in power just from the water. If you dont have any timing pull unless heat soaked you probably won't feel much power change, except that you will not heat soak as easily.


----------

